# Good Tiger: What are you?



## Sdrizis89 (Jul 27, 2015)

Not sure if anyone has seen but a few artists (Misha, Matt Halpern, Nolly, Alex Rudinger to name a few) have been posting a photo of "good tiger" and tagging a band page along with it. Anyone know what this is? A new super group? A roadrunner united type of project with many many artists? 

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/GoodTigerOfficial


----------



## bcolville (Jul 27, 2015)

Most likely some side project that they don't want to put under the periphery name so people don't expect it to be similar and can be whatever they want it to be.

Edit: completely wrong ahah


----------



## Dayviewer (Jul 27, 2015)

First I thought it'd be the first single from Misha's solo record based off the 'Tiger' demo, but seeing multiple guys posting it, it's now it's most likely something else.
Looking forward to see what it is anyway


----------



## isispelican (Jul 27, 2015)

My guess is Elliot Coleman, Alex Rudinger and some of the The Safety Fire guys are in the band and Misha and Nolly are producers.


----------



## MrYakob (Jul 27, 2015)

I have no basis for it, but I have a strong feeling this is whatever album Elliot has been posting about for months now.


----------



## nicktao (Jul 27, 2015)

It looks like that pic was posted yesterday and it says "tomorrow" so we'll probably find out in a few hours.


----------



## bulb (Jul 27, 2015)

What it is, is awesome!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 27, 2015)

bulb said:


> What it is, is awesome!



We'll be the judge of that .


IMO music is about pleasing the player, not the audience.
Unless one is trying to make a living of course.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 27, 2015)

My pal Jesse knows the scoop, having toured with everyone thats been name dropped in this thread. All he would divulge is that its a bunch of awesome people making music.

So yeah. Tomorrow it is.


----------



## piggins411 (Jul 27, 2015)

If Elliot Coleman is involved, I'm down


----------



## technomancer (Jul 27, 2015)

Marketing Juggernaut?

That said, what the guy above me said


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jul 27, 2015)

bulb said:


> What it is, is awesome!


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Jul 27, 2015)

bulb said:


> What it is, is awesome!



I can't wait to hear it tomorrow. At 1pm I'll be at my work desk ready to blast whatever it is and piss off my co workers &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jul 27, 2015)

Aaron Marshall, the dudes from CHON, Nolly, Matt, Misha, good buddy Elliot....what the cluck is happening right now.


----------



## Zalbu (Jul 28, 2015)

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/good-tiger#/story

Dez, Elliot and Alex Rudinger in the same band? This is my reaction right now https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6MlaIe1ljs

Edit: And Jesus christ, I just now found out that the Safety Fire split up? Ah well, this band will fill the void perfectly.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 28, 2015)

Its a supergroup! Called it!

Also, I got the $40 package from the ingiegogo


----------



## bhakan (Jul 28, 2015)

I think this is only possible way I could get over The Safety Fire breaking up. I've been waiting to hear Elliot get in another band since he did vocals for Haunted Shores, and joining up with guys from The Safety Fire and Alex Rudinger is the best possible way.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jul 28, 2015)

Kind of sounds like corelia, but not as good.


----------



## Khoi (Jul 28, 2015)

Sounds like The Safety Fire 2.0, which I don't mind!


----------



## MrYakob (Jul 28, 2015)

Grabbed the $90 Ultra bundle, I was so crushed by the TSF break up so to basically have them back with on of my all time favourite vocalists is like Christmas in July!


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jul 28, 2015)

The Safety Fire with tolerable vocals? Yes please. And it's Elliot, FOOOK YEAH!


----------



## synrgy (Jul 28, 2015)

Associative memory..


----------



## piggins411 (Jul 28, 2015)

$350 for a dinner date with Elliot?


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jul 28, 2015)

Say what you will, but these snippets have me missing Sean on vocals. Badly.

That said, I do hope it grows on me. I felt Sean brought something fresh and I just can't hang with whatever these other modern vocalists are doing (can't get into Periphery because of the vocals, didn't care for Tesseract's second major release for the same reason).


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 28, 2015)

not too keen on the vocals to be honest, but the music does sounds awesome. Good luck guys


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jul 28, 2015)

I literally started jumping with joy when I realized it was Elliot's secret project. My day was made.


----------



## Zalbu (Jul 29, 2015)

Man, I wanted to snag the tab book and guitar picks but unemployment got the best of me. This would've been the first fundraiser I contributed to, I've been waiting way too long for new music from Elliot


----------



## JoeChugs (Jul 29, 2015)

This is a pretty fresh sound. I think out of all Elliot's projects this one will stick. Good luck to those guys


----------



## vilk (Jul 30, 2015)

synrgy said:


> Associative memory..



lol that's funny I wonder why they wrote tiger in katakana


----------



## synrgy (Jul 31, 2015)

vilk said:


> lol that's funny I wonder why they wrote tiger in katakana



I took the photograph in the Asakusa area of Tokyo. 

*edit* The place was effing legit, BTW. Amazing dumplings.


----------



## vilk (Jul 31, 2015)

Lol yeah I just meant there's a japanese word for tiger 'tora' I guess it's not that weird really Japanese people love that junk I just think it's a ridiculous name for an entire hall hahaha


----------



## shpence (Jul 31, 2015)

Pre-ordered! Can't Wait.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm not super hip to the Safety Fire, but I know a number of you guys are, and I've seen no posts about this. (Feel free to point where, if so) Randomly came across this, and felt the need to share.

Come to find out only the guitarists from the Safety Fire are in this band, but I recognized those guitars anywhere!!

This stuff sounds pretty freaking neat! I'm curious to hear way more from them! Everything in the recording sounds so good, too!


----------



## andyjanson (Aug 10, 2015)

First video is up! Absolutely loving this.


----------



## Zalbu (Aug 10, 2015)

Love it! Not the biggest fan of some of the dissonant intervals that bands like this love to use but I'm sure that it'll grow on me after a few listens.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 10, 2015)

Not a standout thing for me so far, but it's solid.


----------



## piggins411 (Aug 10, 2015)

Is Elliot doing the harsh vocals?


----------



## QuantumCybin (Aug 10, 2015)

piggins411 said:


> Is Elliot doing the harsh vocals?



Yeah, there's clips on his Instagram from a little bit ago recording screams. I'm digging it so far, it's just fun music to listen to.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 10, 2015)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Not a standout thing for me so far, but it's solid.



This. The solo was pretty great though. I'm looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Aug 10, 2015)

This would have made for a crazy TSF song, but it's pretty dope as-is. They've definitely got my attention now.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 10, 2015)

I keep expecting a TSF song which is unfair because this is a different band. Fun song and Elliot sounds great


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 10, 2015)

wannabguitarist said:


> I keep expecting a TSF song which is unfair because this is a different band. Fun song and Elliot sounds great



I absolutely love his voice! The best Tesseract song is the best in part because of him.


----------



## partialdeafness (Aug 10, 2015)

I've listened to Snake Oil so many times since yesterday. So freakin good.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Aug 10, 2015)

I totally missed this thread but I'm looking forward to this now. Been listening to Zelliack a lot lately by chance and now I'm in the mood for more GBE.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 11, 2015)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I absolutely love his voice! The best Tesseract song is the best in part because of him.




Oh man. I was gonna say he was my least favorite vocalist in Tesseract but I totally forgot about that version of Eden


----------



## QuantumCybin (Aug 18, 2015)

Drum playthrough for Snake Oil is up. Elliot said this was the take that actually made it on the album. Pretty cool


----------



## Jebe- (Aug 19, 2015)

Whee just ordered the ultra pack. Now I just have to hope that the customs don't charge me extra up da butt.


----------



## Meh (Oct 12, 2015)

They posted another new track. I can't wait for this album!
https://soundcloud.com/good-tiger/good-tiger-all-her-own-teeth


----------



## Quiet Coil (Oct 15, 2015)

Stoked for this album.

TSF and now these guys have inspired me to play and write more than anyone else I've listened to in the past few years. Now if I can just manage to not sound like a blatant ripoff on whatever I come up with.


----------



## Guamskyy (Oct 29, 2015)

Revive thread!

Ha but anyway, stoked for this album. Any news on exact release date? I remember seeing sometime in November.


----------



## jjfiegel (Oct 29, 2015)

I think it's the 6th, so next Friday.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Oct 29, 2015)

Damn, I thought it was the fourth for whatever reason. Trying not to think about it too much (read- obsess too much).


----------



## Guamskyy (Oct 29, 2015)

Solid!

Snake Oil was ok to me, but All Her Own Teeth is a jam I can get down with. It's going to be a perfect birthday present to myself since my birthday is the day before the release.


----------



## Draceius (Nov 4, 2015)

Full Album stream Here!!


----------



## Quiet Coil (Nov 4, 2015)

I love that all of these guys are ferocious players but they rein it in a bit for the sake of the song structure. All but Elliot that is, who's a freakin' madman with his range - to great effect.

Maybe I'm just having a weird day, but I swear this album (if it's your kind of thing) will leave you an emotional wreck. So good.


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 4, 2015)

Snake Oil is cool, I always thought Elliot had a wicked scream.


----------



## anomynous (Nov 4, 2015)

Needs more harsh vocals, but I'm loving it


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 4, 2015)

Loved every moment of that


----------



## Hallic (Nov 5, 2015)

had a listen, will have few more. don't think its as grand as the safety fire though.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Nov 5, 2015)

Hallic said:


> had a listen, will have few more. don't think its as grand as the safety fire though.



It's definitely less "metal" overall put still plenty of heavy bits. Elliot's growing on me with his crazy range, but I still think Sean brought something special and unique to TSF.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm listening to the stream now, and I _really_ like it!  Hard to say how it'll rank in the final measure of 2015, but it was definitely worth supporting via Indiegogo.

Speaking of that, how do you claim your download if you bought one of the more expensive perks which (supposedly) includes it?
*EDIT:* Got it!


----------



## Quiet Coil (Nov 5, 2015)

TheHandOfStone said:


> Speaking of that, how do you claim your download if you bought one of the more expensive perks which (supposedly) includes it?



As far as I know they haven't finished setting up the download yet, I'm waiting too.


----------



## MrYakob (Nov 5, 2015)

Ran through it a couple times today and I'm loving it so far, exactly what I was expecting!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Nov 5, 2015)

Just got my iTunes preorder. So dang good <3 

Definitely in my top 3 new albums of 2015 so far.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Nov 6, 2015)

I am really digging this record. They did a great job on this! Ordering my hard copy today, I've been listening to the stream for the last few days.


----------



## illimmigrant (Nov 6, 2015)

I have, for a long time, tried to get into Elliot's vocals to no avail, but this album did it for me. I love the opening track, and is my favorite so far. The music through the record is just what I expected, totally sick in composition and performance. I used to care about how "heavy" an album was or how much screaming there was in it, but for the past few years I've really just wanted to listen to music that made a good impression with its delivery, and this record does just that. Great stuff overall.


----------



## Guamskyy (Nov 6, 2015)

After the first full listen through the album, I can definitely dig this album. Where Are The Birds is a great song and Snake Oil grew onto me, it didn't really real jive with me when they released it as a single. The whole album is easy to listen and not hard at all to listen through completely, with the songs I'm usually looking forward to being Aspirations, All Her Own Teeth, and the mighty '67 Pontiac Firebird to bring it to a close. This is definitely one of my favorite releases of the year, and it's kind of funny that I like this but never got into At The Drive In or The Mars Volta (supposedly some of their influences.)


----------



## Quiet Coil (Nov 6, 2015)

Good Tiger. Very, very Good Tiger.


----------



## Thorerges (Nov 7, 2015)

I just watched the Good tiger video for the first time (Where are the birds). I am a death metal fan, but I am utterly amazed by just how well written the vocals are for that song. Elliot gives an incredibly mature performance, and his video appearance makes him seem like someone who is not camera shy. Fantastic, bought the record.


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 7, 2015)

I actually dig this way more than The Safety Fire. TSF are great but Elliot is so much more versatile as a singer and the songs are less energetic and all over the place and more coherent and melodic. Also, both the song and video to All Her Own Teeth are crazy good, it'll probably stick as the favorite song on the album for me. 



Thorerges said:


> Elliot gives an incredibly mature performance, and his video appearance makes him seem like someone who is not camera shy. Fantastic, bought the record.


Elliot loves being in front of the camera, he always posts funny short videos on his Instagram and made a web series video called Callahan with some of his friends where he plays the lead role. Pretty sure they've only made one episode over the course of more than a year, but still.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 8, 2015)

Loving the album!


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Nov 8, 2015)

Too much hype already lost interest.


----------



## bhakan (Nov 8, 2015)

I am loving this album. I've lost a lot of interest in the prog metal/djent/whatever scene, but this album just hits the spot. It's fantastic all around.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm trying to get into it... I dunno


----------



## Erockomania (Nov 10, 2015)

Took me a few listens but I officially love the album(that's usually a good sign) as well as the production. I'd love if Nolly came on here and gave us some insight into the production of the album. Those drums sound fantastic.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Nov 16, 2015)

Elliot's harmony work is ridiculous on some of these tracks. The end of "Understanding Silence" is so cool, and the middle section of "Aspirations" reminds me of a Led Zeppelin song or something, he sounds very Robert Plant-esque. Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## dmlinger (May 10, 2016)

The good people over at Sheet Happens have released a guitar book (digital and print) for A Head Full of Moonlight. Both come with a GP6 tab download

Catalogue | Sheet Happens Publishing


----------



## QuantumCybin (Oct 4, 2016)

Was hoping to catch them in Atlanta this month but I just can't make it, unfortunately. I still regularly listen to A Head Full of Moonlight; it's one of those albums for me where every song is just great. Hell, I still listen to OMNOM and Zelliack 

If anyone has seen them live, let me know how their show is!


----------



## FEcorvus (Oct 4, 2016)

QuantumCybin said:


> Was hoping to catch them in Atlanta this month but I just can't make it, unfortunately. I still regularly listen to A Head Full of Moonlight; it's one of those albums for me where every song is just great. Hell, I still listen to OMNOM and Zelliack
> 
> If anyone has seen them live, let me know how their show is!



their show is wonderful, I saw them in Memphis, TN earlier this year with BTBAM and August Burns Red, I got to talk to Dez, Jo, and Elliot for a little bit by their merch table, got a few pics with them and a signed tab book, great people and musicians all around


----------



## Lespinoza1545 (Dec 30, 2016)

FEcorvus said:


> their show is wonderful, I saw them in Memphis, TN earlier this year with BTBAM and August Burns Red, I got to talk to Dez, Jo, and Elliot for a little bit by their merch table, got a few pics with them and a signed tab book, great people and musicians all around



That's awesome, I'm a bit jealous to be honest, love Good Tiger and all of Elliot's projects, A Head Full Of Moonlight is an amazing album imo.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jan 1, 2017)

Looking forward to their new album, Rudy's Instagram has some sick clips of some drumming from it.


----------



## Zalbu (Sep 7, 2017)

Their new single is out on Spotify, sounds pretty solid


----------



## JD27 (Sep 7, 2017)

Zalbu said:


> Their new single is out on Spotify, sounds pretty solid



Was just going to post that. I enjoyed the last album quite a bit.


----------



## bmth4111 (Sep 7, 2017)

What brand are the teles that they use? they are so beautiful. 

On the other hand the new song intro is great.


----------



## MrYakob (Sep 7, 2017)

bmth4111 said:


> What brand are the teles that they use? they are so beautiful.
> 
> On the other hand the new song intro is great.


Wirebird guitars!

The song is great, I just wish the album release wasn't so far off. I know it's a shitty move to complain about it but February seems like ages away to announce an album now.

Either way I'm grabbing that deluxe bundle asap and ready to go along for the ride!


----------



## Quiet Coil (Sep 7, 2017)

I feel like I could get a better sense of the flow within the context of the surrounding tracks (sort of like the last half of Mouth of Swords).

Looking forward to the next single.


----------



## JD27 (Sep 7, 2017)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> I feel like I could get a better sense of the flow within the context of the surrounding tracks (sort of like the last half of Mouth of Swords).
> 
> Looking forward to the next single.



I think you are right. I tend to try not to judge singles anymore just based on that, you never know what it will sound like and fit on the album as a whole until you hear it. So the intro is a bit unconventional, but could very well fit on the album.


----------



## squids (Sep 7, 2017)

MrYakob said:


> Wirebird guitars!
> 
> The song is great, I just wish the album release wasn't so far off. I know it's a shitty move to complain about it but February seems like ages away to announce an album now.
> 
> Either way I'm grabbing that deluxe bundle asap and ready to go along for the ride!


February?!? 5 months out is insane.
VOM did the same sort of thing when they released a single for matriarch in january and the album in May. Definitely too long.
The song is good though. their guitar tone is really nice.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Sep 15, 2017)

Really digging this new song a lot. Cant wait for the rest.


----------



## Meh (Nov 16, 2017)

They released a video for another new track: Grip Shoes



Looking forward to the rest of the album, although I really fucking miss The Safety Fire. I still listen to Mouth of Swords constantly.


----------



## JD27 (Nov 16, 2017)

Meh said:


> They released a video for another new track: Grip Shoes
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the rest of the album, although I really fucking miss The Safety Fire. I still listen to Mouth of Swords constantly.




So am I. I actually just checked out The Safety Fire last night after hearing the new song. I had never listened to them before. Mouth of Swords is pretty awesome though.

And they released this last month.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Nov 16, 2017)

Yeah, MoS was (and still is) a game changer for me. I dig A Head Full Of Moonlight, but TSF kind of spoiled me.

I’m liking Grip Shoes better than the other tracks released so far, but I’m not fond of the tone they’re using this time around and the “lots of sparkly open chords” approach (not that they’re playing a bunch of open chords, that’s just the vibe I get).

We’ll see how the whole album flows once it’s finally released.


----------



## Spicypickles (Nov 16, 2017)

Haven't gotten around to this album yet due to very busy work and travel, but I'm glad I popped in and listened to these singles. 

They continue the awesome that was the last album, but it's a bit more subdued and thoughtful, not as vibrant. Not a bad thing, just a bit of a shift, and I dig the tone. 

That being said, ole Ell's HAS SOME FUCKING PIPES dude. Good Satan that guy can sing. And Alex is a nasty ass drummer, one of my current favorites. Been watching his work for a couple years. Just based on his instagram, he puts a TON of work into playing, and it shows. Very beat heavy, but he has interesting fills and a different cadence than I tend to hear in a lot of this style of music


----------



## TheBloodstained (Nov 17, 2017)

I really hope that the guys will visit Denmark again at some point. They played a gig at Lille Vega in Copenhagen back in 2015 along with Veil of Maya and Periphery. I was at the front row with my buddy, and we were both so blown away by their performance 
After the concert I bought "A head full of moonlight" on cd in the merch stand. Elliot and the guys was hanging out at the stand, so I asked if they would sign my cd, and they all did.
Would love to hear them again


----------



## dmlinger (Feb 7, 2018)

Pre-ordered the vinyl and it arrived yesterday. Came with a digital download as well. Really dig the new record. As mentioned above, the direction has shifted a touch. We Will All Be Gone is less aggressive than Head Full of Moonlight. 

The last track "I'll Finish this Book Later" has vocals from another member of the band, which I'm unsure of. It's a great track! 

Songwriting on "Such a Kind Stranger" is on point...a banger for sure! In a weird way, the song has Penny Black era Further Seems Forever vibes to it. Don't ask why...just gives a certain feeling which I'm fond of.

Haven't given it but one spin thus far. First impressions are positive!


----------



## QuantumCybin (Feb 7, 2018)

I can’t wait for this! Been listening to them since A Headfull of Moonlight came out 2 and a half years ago! It’s about damn time haha


----------



## Quiet Coil (Feb 10, 2018)

Thankfully they uploaded the whole thing for streaming, after giving it a few spins I’m going to have to get it.

Anyone else find the guitar tone to be really weird? Not necessarily off-putting, just a big departure from what I’m used to (much less from what Dez has done in the past). Just a kiss of distortion (if that), and what sounds like a fast but relatively pronounced reverb?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 10, 2018)

I've had this for a couple of days, got my preorder early. It's some of the catchiest music I've heard in a bit, really good songwriting with none of what felt like the gimmicky parts of the first LP. I've spun it about 9 times now and enjoyed it so much I can't even really remember, but I feel like there's not a single scream on this LP? I really dig that, the riffs take a swift turn to a slightly heavier sound or section but it doesn't feel like it needs the screaming to accompany it IMO. They did a fantastic job.


----------



## MiPwnYew (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm loving it. This album is what I was hoping the first album would of been. It feels more laid back and cohesive, almost reminds me of some Circa Survive at times. The first one sounded like TSF B-sides with Elliot on top to me.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Feb 10, 2018)

Took me a bit, but I’m all in. Sh*t’s dope. Plus, with no screaming I’m that much more likely to get away with it on road trips with the Mrs.!

As far as tone, Dez says they used all kinds of stuff but mainly a 90’s Dual Recto and a Verellen Meatsmoke(?). Totally wouldn’t have guessed on the Mesa, and it endears me to it that much more as that’s my go-to amp.


----------



## chewpac (Feb 10, 2018)

yeah this record is gooooooodd.......


----------



## dmlinger (Feb 10, 2018)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> As far as tone, Dez says they used all kinds of stuff but mainly a 90’s Dual Recto and a Verellen Meatsmoke(?). Totally wouldn’t have guessed on the Mesa, and it endears me to it that much more as that’s my go-to amp.



In recent social media posts, I've noticed Dez playing a Soldano. Looks to be a Hot Rod 50.


----------



## Silence2-38554 (Feb 10, 2018)

Got my pink vinyl yesterday. Really a great album!


----------



## Quiet Coil (Feb 16, 2018)

Bump because the new record is bomb.

Seriously, the first singles on their own did nothing for me but the album as a whole is killer. I love how Dez and co. have kept it genuine and fresh.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Feb 16, 2018)

Yeah, I’ve listened to it a handful of times now and I’m super happy. It’s fantastic. Elliot’s voice is superb and I liked Dez’s little cameo on the last track. Very cool stuff. Nineteen Grams is fantastic.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Feb 23, 2018)

30 minute making of video; I liked it! Really beautiful studio location.


----------



## teqnick (Mar 3, 2018)

All their material is awesome. I'm glad I never listened to Safety Fire, because I have no expectations for any Good Tiger songs. Elliot has been involved in a lot of cool things also, but all the pieces ot good tiger fit really well.


----------



## anomynous (Jun 21, 2018)

Alex Rudinger left the band. Not really surprised since he leaves every band, but I thought he was kind of being wasted in Good Tiger.


----------



## Avedas (Jun 21, 2018)

This band is pretty cool. Float On takes me back to the 00's playing Counter Strike: Source though lmao


----------



## AboutBlank (Jun 22, 2018)

anomynous said:


> Alex Rudinger left the band. Not really surprised since he leaves every band, but I thought he was kind of being wasted in Good Tiger.



Just because someone has the skills (like everyone in this band) to play way more "technically", he is wasted?!
I really enjoy this record in so many ways, one of them being the tasty simplicity.

Imo not a surprise but still a bummer...


----------



## anomynous (Jun 22, 2018)

AboutBlank said:


> Just because someone has the skills (like everyone in this band) to play way more "technically", he is wasted?!
> I really enjoy this record in so many ways, one of them being the tasty simplicity.
> 
> Imo not a surprise but still a bummer...



Yeah, I thought the second album was a big step down from the first, so I guess everyone is being wasted in the band.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 22, 2018)

Avedas said:


> Float On takes me back to the 00's playing Counter Strike: Source though lmao



Explain yourself.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jun 22, 2018)

anomynous said:


> Alex Rudinger left the band. Not really surprised since he leaves every band, but I thought he was kind of being wasted in Good Tiger.



That's a major bummer.
I was listening to their second album yesterday after shelving it for a while and was instantly reminded of why I shelved it in the first place- I was afraid I would burn myself out on it from playing it too much. It was an exceptional release imo and still currently my contender for AOTY. I looked them up on YT to maybe see some live footage and was kind of shocked (and disappointed too, to be honest) to see the small reception that this album got.

Kind of made me worry for a minute that we wouldn't see a third release.
Now I'm even more worried lol.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jun 22, 2018)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> That's a major bummer.
> I was listening to their second album yesterday after shelving it for a while and was instantly reminded of why I shelved it in the first place- I was afraid I would burn myself out on it from playing it too much. It was an exceptional release imo and still currently my contender for AOTY. I looked them up on YT to maybe see some live footage and was kind of shocked (and disappointed too, to be honest) to see the small reception that this album got.
> 
> Kind of made me worry for a minute that we wouldn't see a third release.
> Now I'm even more worried lol.



Yeah, I'm bummed to hear Rudy left the band. And I think We Will All Be Gone is exponentially better than A Headfull of Moonlight. Just much more cohesive songwriting and Elliot's vocals are out of this world. I really hope they stay together and put out another album.


----------



## Avedas (Jun 22, 2018)

gunshow86de said:


> Explain yourself.


Float On and Such a Kind Stranger both sound like they could have been ripped straight out of a 00's post-hardcore playlist lmao


----------



## MFB (Jun 23, 2018)

QuantumCybin said:


> I really hope they stay together and put out another album.



Seems like everyone at the PTH show they supported really dug on them, so if it was like that everywhere, I dont see why they'd hang it up


----------



## teqnick (Jun 23, 2018)

Avedas said:


> Float On and Such a Kind Stranger both sound like they could have been ripped straight out of a 00's post-hardcore playlist lmao



shit, my two faves. I guess a tiger never loses its stripes

no pun intended.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jun 23, 2018)

MFB said:


> Seems like everyone at the PTH show they supported really dug on them, so if it was like that everywhere, I dont see why they'd hang it up



That's good to hear, man. I was going to catch them in Nashville when they were touring but I wasn't able to make it; I'm especially regretful now because I won't get to see Rudy make the drums his bitch lol


----------



## MFB (Jun 25, 2018)

QuantumCybin said:


> That's good to hear, man. I was going to catch them in Nashville when they were touring but I wasn't able to make it; I'm especially regretful now because I won't get to see Rudy make the drums his bitch lol



It sounds like he was out for a number of shows with a family emergency (not that I would fault him anyways for not playing), so even that might not have happened had you seen them.

Shit, _I _was converted into a fan that night since I only knew of GT from here - and 100% of what I heard was it was guys from Red Seas Fire in a new band. I was always under the impressions RSF was in the djent scene given it was Blackmachines, and fancy blinking light rigs coming up with the rest of them, but apparently not; so I was very lukewarm on knowing they were in the lineup, but then they came in and were totally different and I loved it. Biggest upset is I knew tour merch is pricey (for good cause, it's where the profit comes from) and only grabbed a Protest shirt instead of one from Good Tiger as well


----------



## FancyFish (Jan 18, 2019)

Sorry if this is a necrobump, but have you guys heard Dez's new project?



It seems that he's going for a more alt-rock type vibe, but I really dig it.


----------



## Quiet Coil (May 29, 2020)

New GT around the corner:


Didn’t do much for me at first other than weird me out a bit (both the song and the video) but enjoyed it much more the next day during a casual listen. As with the singles from the last album, it makes me curious to see what else is in store...


----------



## Spicypickles (May 30, 2020)

I dug it, been looking forward to another album from these guys. I will miss Rudy’s drumming though, shit was nasty.


----------



## Avedas (Jun 3, 2020)

Sounds like Minus the Bear. Good stuff. I hope there are more high energy tracks too.


----------



## JD27 (Jun 3, 2020)

I love these dudes, I play the shit out of the first two albums. Bummer Alex is gone, but he is apparently on a mission to play in every band ever, so they are lucky they got 2 albums out of him. The first listen was a bit weird for me too, but I’m digging it more now. I’m sure the rest of the album will be good. A Head Full of Moonlight had “Understanding Silence” and We Will All Be Gone had “I’ll Finish This Book Later”, this single is very much in the vein of those.


----------



## Albake21 (Jun 3, 2020)

So happy they are still making music! Following Elliot on IG made it seem like they weren't working anything haha. Love the mix, especially the bass tone.


----------



## dmlinger (Jun 5, 2020)

Man, I'm a huge fan of the first 2 records, but I just can't get into the Kimball and Ghost Vomit. The intermingling of the guitars, drums, and vocals are just...clumsy? I don't know. They all seem to be competing with each other and there isn't a strong sense of rhythm because of it. 

This is especially present in Ghost Vomit. I respect JP Bouvet on drums, but where the hell is the down beat? The whole song is one big fill that never grooves. 

I'm frustrated because I'm disappointed so far. Really hope these tracks grow on me.


----------



## AboutBlank (Jun 5, 2020)

dmlinger said:


> Really hope these tracks grow on me.



I'm sure it will happen...

Maybe get a little "Former Wrestlers" to get you in the mood.


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Jun 9, 2020)

Didn't like the first single but the second one was really cool. Looking forward to hear the rest of it


----------



## Pietjepieter (Jun 11, 2020)

Ha first listen to it today.

Really like Ghost Vomit, Kimbal do need to grow a little i guess.
Biggest complain: songs are to short!
Some times I get some Mars Volta vibes, which is in mine book a good thing

Looking forward for the whole album! The last one I liked a lot!

Ah en since it was not posted hire yet: Ghost Vomit:


----------



## Pietjepieter (Jun 11, 2020)

new one:


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 11, 2020)

Pietjepieter said:


> new one:




I dig it. Here’s to hoping the compression’s not quite as heavy on higher bit rate playback.


----------



## Avedas (Jun 13, 2020)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> I dig it. Here’s to hoping the compression’s not quite as heavy on higher bit rate playback.


It does sound super compressed, doesn't it.

Not a huge fan of the mixes on these tracks, but I like the tracks themselves. The newest song is great too, the bass is monstrous at the end.


----------



## Avedas (Jun 18, 2020)

Song 4 is up.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 18, 2020)

Beat me to it. 

Very smooth, if a bit uneven. Everything’s pointing to a very textured/vibe-y record. Between that and the drums giving it an almost TSF feel, I’m down.


----------



## JD27 (Jun 18, 2020)

That one is my favorite so far.


----------



## JD27 (Jun 25, 2020)

Another new one. At this rate they’re going to release the whole album before the actual release date.


----------



## Frostbite (Jun 25, 2020)

I don't want to come off as an asshole but does this feel a bit pretentious? I like the songs that have come out but I just keep getting a pretentious vibe from the whole art piece thing


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 25, 2020)

Frostbite said:


> I don't want to come off as an asshole but does this feel a bit pretentious? I like the songs that have come out but I just keep getting a pretentious vibe from the whole art piece thing



I don’t know that I’d call it pretentious. In my mind’s eye they presented the music to whoever is doing the digital art and let them have at it - thereby showcasing that person’s work as well (I could be 100% wrong, this is just my personal theory). It could even be the other way around, I’d imagine we’ll find out at some point.

That said, the art (at the most) puts me off a bit - which is why I ignore it!


----------



## Frostbite (Jun 25, 2020)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> I don’t know that I’d call it pretentious. In my mind’s eye they presented the music to whoever is doing the digital art and let them have at it - thereby showcasing that person’s work as well (I could be 100% wrong, this is just my personal theory). It could even be the other way around, I’d imagine we’ll find out at some point.
> 
> That said, the art (at the most) puts me off a bit - which is why I ignore it!


Yeah that's definitely a fair way to look at it. I think I'm in the same boat where I find the art a bit odd so that may be why I get those vibes.


----------



## Avedas (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm not a fan of the whole art gallery schtick but I'm only listening to the music, so I don't really care either way.


----------



## Solodini (Jun 26, 2020)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Beat me to it.
> 
> Very smooth, if a bit uneven. Everything’s pointing to a very textured/vibe-y record. Between that and the drums giving it an almost TSF feel, I’m down.



It's kinda reminding me of Justin Timberlake's 20:20 Experience stuff.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jul 2, 2020)

Aaaand another:


Not sure how I feel about this one. It’s a lot more slack which I suppose is a nice contrast with Young Speak (which was a bit on-the-nose, but still dope).

As cool as it is to keep getting these tracks, having time to thoroughly process each song seems like it’ll kill the buzz of getting the album as a whole.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jul 9, 2020)

Next:


Good stuff. As much as I love the sound these guys have been cultivating, it’s great to hear some proper metal.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 25, 2020)

My OCD compels me to post the next 2 songs for continuity.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jul 30, 2020)

Sooo, yeah:


Well, I'd say it fits the abstract nature of the imagery better than the others so far. I'll probably get flack for this, but the only thing I've found myself envisioning done differently in any of these songs are some of Elliot's parts. He's got a great voice, but some of the timing and cadence seems like they could use just a little fine tuning. Still looking forward to being able to hear the whole thing ad-free though.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 6, 2020)

Track with Dez singing, pretty different vibe from the previous songs, he's got a great midrange voice.


----------



## JD27 (Aug 7, 2020)

Was cool to get all the tracks released each week leading up to release. That said I much prefer digesting the album as a whole. Listened to it a few times today, really enjoying it. Different from the first 2, but some cool stuff and that track with Dez singing might be my favorite.


----------

